# what else do i need for my exhaust



## The Black Mongoose (Oct 16, 2012)

so i did a quick search but couldn't find exactly what i was looking for. right now im looking at: 

kooks headers ( which ones do i want 1 3/4 or the 1 7/8, besides the size, whats the difference, and which one do i want??(heads are stock)) i also see stuff about o2 extenders, can someone shed some light on this

bassani exhaust system 

and an H-pipe. am i missing anything?? 

im torn on running cats or not, since i dont have emissions down here. does anyone have any input to my predicament. and if the decision is to not run cats, what do i do in place of them??

the car is pretty stock except for a lingenfelter intake and the diablo intune, which if necessary once the exhaust is installed ill get a custom tune.


----------



## The Black Mongoose (Oct 16, 2012)

The Black Mongoose said:


> and an H-pipe. am i missing anything??


never mind, this part, i just answered my own question by looking up some pictures, apparently the bassani exhaust comes with an x pipe already. so now my question changes to (like above) if i do get rid of the cats would i need toget something like the magnaflow performance pipe or is there a better brand, or can i not mix and match brand etc.


----------



## The Black Mongoose (Oct 16, 2012)

bump


----------



## 2006GOAT_GTO (Aug 7, 2013)

I run mine with no cats and no mufflers at the moment. Straight 3'' pipe coming off Pace Setter long Tube Headers with dual dumps under the seats with resonators at the tailpipes. Its loud as hell. Sounds okay. I'm not a big fan of the dumps. But anyways, cats will hold your performance back a little but not by much. If your still worried about it, get high flow cats.


----------



## The Black Mongoose (Oct 16, 2012)

anyone else able to chime in with additional info


----------



## teds06goat (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi from what I understand and just my own 2 cents from the header difference in size. Really depends on what you have plan for your car. Like are you go to change out the heads, Cam, Forced Induction? 
If yes then get the 1" 7/8 header with a good name brand 3" cat back system to get the full effect of the exhaust. 
If you plan on just some the basics like CAI, FAST intake with the stock heads then the 1"3/4 will be plenty with any 2.5 catback setup. 
With any of the big changes like those or even a set of long tube headers your going to a new custom tune. 
I currently have the Diablosport Trinity with a custom tune from Lew. And I dont think the trinity can handle the bigger change from shorty headers to long tubes. I still havent contacted Lew about it yet. 

As for the o2 extensions they are a must have if you get any long tube header. The factory connectors will not reach. 
Since you dont live in a crappy emission controlled state then get rid of the cats. You will make more power with out them. Think of the cats like wearing a gas mask when your jogging. 
I hope I have helped in anyway


----------

